# Just Giving



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Folks,

I have been looking into opening a Justgiving account for ease of payment of donations, bearing in mind that we will hopefully be paying in at least a couple of hundred a year, this is an "At least" guess :wink: 

Looking into it they have charges of £15 + VAT per month for this service, so before I go ahead and set this up I want to know your opinion please. £15 + VAT x 12 months.

There will be a paypal account, and we will always have the old fashioned "over the counter" method at your local bank or to send a cheque payable the the motorhomefacts account.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am sorry but must have missed any posting about this charity Just giving.
can you give me a link or a quick resume, such as which charities and who decides.

cabby


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Cabby,

This topic was started last year http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-55466.html

The charity MotorhomeFacts are supporting this year is

http://www.macmillan.org.uk/

We have set up a bank account for donations to be paid into and justgiving is a service that offers to do this via the internet for people who would prefer to donate that way.

We have been looking at ways that motorhome facts members can make their donations from events and personally should they wish to do so.

Tina


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi I don't wish to appear negative but it seems that every penny you are expecting to receive will disappear in costs, ( Have I missed something?). Although a regular Charity giver we will not be giving to this years supported charity - having had experience of nursing a terminally ill cancer parent - my support would be to Marie Currie every time -Macmillan - never.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Can you clarify please- you say "just giving offers a service" but in fact they charge £180 p.a (plus vat) for the service. Is that correct?


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Telbel,

Here is the joining page for justgiving (cut and pasted):

Home Help Your Account about us 
Thank you for choosing to join Justgiving
The first three months are free, and then it's just £15 + VAT per month.

And as soon as you join, we'll give you:

all the online fundraising pages your supporters can make 
automatic Gift Aid reclaim on every single eligible donation 
weekly payment of donations straight to your bank account (monthly under £100) 
access to online reports and resources, including free online training and expert advice 
a phone helpdesk with real people to support your charity staff, fundraisers and donors 
Before your charity can receive donations, there are two steps to follow.

Step 1. Fill in our online form now. You'll need these details to hand:

Gift Aid tax reference number (this starts with 'X' in England and Northern Ireland, and 'CR' in Scotland) 
Contact details of the finance person designated to sign your Gift Aid claims 
Date when your charity's accounting period ends (eg 31st March) 
Your charity's registered address 
Step 2. Fill in three forms we'll email to you:

Gift Aid reclaim form 
Bank account details form 
Direct Debit form 
Then post the forms back to us along with an original bank statement, so we can confirm your account details.

Please note we can't pay donations into Nationwide Building Society accounts.

Once we receive your forms, we'll have your Justgiving service live within 24 hours.
----------------------------------------------

A group donation would not be eligable for gift aid, and you have to be paying income tax to be eligable to claim. 
We will be able to keep track of payments to the motorhomefacts charity account ourselves anyway through bank statements and online, and we don't really need a web page as we have this forum.

Tina


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Nah . . £180 odd quid a year less for the charity when there must be other [free] ways of doing it


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I agree it looks expensive but getting people to give is difficult, its often not the will its the way. Or to put it another way some are quite willing to give but need a prod and it better not be too difficult  The just giving website does appeal to some people and a charity that I am sometimes involved with uses it from time to time for special appeals.

Also the gift aid is useful adds 28% I think.


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

We use,

https://www.help.co.uk/

Have a look very helpful and no monthly charges


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Andy, 

A very usefull link thank you, especially for individuals who might want to donate to their own special charity. 

However what we want to be able to do through Motorhome facts is have one bank account, where any and all donations are collected, then we can see the total accumulate, and then at the end of every year the charity of choice will be sent the total in one hopefully large amount on behalf of all of the MHF members.

That way our members can see the total as it grows and we will have records of donation amounts paid in from events at meets and from individuals, just in case of any queries.
Because "Help" passes the donations directly to the charity there is no way to account for donations, and therefore we couldn't have a cumulative amount as the year progresses.


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

wooly said:


> Hi I don't wish to appear negative but it seems that every penny you are expecting to receive will disappear in costs, ( Have I missed something?). Although a regular Charity giver we will not be giving to this years supported charity - having had experience of nursing a terminally ill cancer parent - my support would be to Marie Currie every time -Macmillan - never.


I 100% agree. After supporting my late wife in her fight with cancer and spending 4 years in and out of Oncology units, we came across just one MacMillan "Nurse" who sat in on a consultation with the Oncologyst, did she speak to either of us? No chance! Too busy trying to look important around the ward. 
I rang them regarding additional DSS help and advice, no chance and no help. I ended up ringing the DSS helpline and got the help, support and advice I was looking for. 
In the last and most difficult few weeks of her life, did any help come from MacMillan ? No ! It all came from the local hospice home care service, the local GP and the District Nurse. 
Would I give to MacMillan ? Never ! Not only would I not give, I would also recommend that no one else does either.

Pete

PS I didn't vote because I believe if you want to help a charity you should give direct and also allow them to reclaim the tax.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

While I consider the motives a wonderful idea, I do not think you realise the minefield you are entering in regards charities, having helped run a regional branch.
Have you looked at the amount declared by each charity the % used up by administration.
I would like to see a list of charities and a better way of choosing which has a donation.Maybe the way to go would be to keep back say 5% of our dues and every Christmas put it towards local supports, the ones who rely on donations only. I seem to remember, unless legislation has changed firms could claim tax relief 


cabby


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Where is this thread going :shock: the decision about which charity was made a long time ago, If you don't want to give don't. If you don't think 'just giving' is a good idea vote against it. 

If this is not the debate you want to have, start a new thread.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Quite agree, Frank. Let's keep on topic. 
For a relatively small turnover, £15 a month is alot on cash to take out.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Easy going now Frank,If you don't want any answers to a thread then don't post it could well be my answer back, but given the subject matter I am not going down that road.I shall just vote as requested.hope you get the result that you are looking for.sorry if my idea was not acceptable. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Cabby you have a pm.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Well so far the "no's" have it, but there are still a few days left to vote.

Basically the idea is should we use Justgiving.com to pay our donations into the motorhome facts charity account?

We will have a paypal account, you will be able to pay donations in over the counter at the bank, or by sending a cheque made payable to the motorhome facts charity account. A community bank account has been opened for this purpose. As soon as we can link it up, a counter will be put this site showing totals so far.

Whatever your feelings about a particular charity might be, we are trying to put the framework together for the motorhomefacts charity idea started last year. 

For those of you who didn't see the original post, the idea was to have a vote each year for the charity the group will support the following year. This year to start us off it is Macmillan.org. At the end of this year we will ask you to nominate a charity, they will be voted on, the one with the most votes will be who we collect for in 2010.

Thank you to all who have voted so far.
Tina


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

I may have the wrong end of the stick regarding Just giving but I was of the impression that is was the charity that pays the £15 a month and not the group of individuals who chose to raise the money on their behalf?

I agree it may not be the best way to spend £180 a year for a small charity for any of the big charities it is a very small price to pay compared to the potential funds available from arm chair givers.

If my memory serves me right Nuke used just giving last year for his half marathon to raise funds and again as I understand it anyone can make a just giving page for any event to raise money as long as the organisation is listed on Just giving.

Therefore if we as an organisation wish to raise a just giving page for the annual rally this year we can and anyone who wishes to donate in that method can with very little fuss. Also any money raised on a raffle and the like can be openly deposited through the same page.  

Keith


----------



## 120952 (Mar 2, 2009)

hi there,

These guys do have a valid point, its very hard to find people who are willing ro part with there cash right and we need to find as many ways as possible to get money to charity's especially as charities are suffering at the hands of this recession

Zak


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

What was the outcome of this discussion?

Andrew


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Andrew,

I put this up as a 10 day poll, the result was 23% Yes and 76% No so we are using Paypal and direct payments to the bank for donations.

Tina


----------

